# The ferrets today :)



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I got the camera out today and managed out of the hundreds of shots I took to actually get some that looked like ferrets (shocking for me I know ). Anyway here they are 

Monkee and Boomer having a paddle


Monkee having a shake after going snorkling :lol:


"I gots all soggy mum"


"hey hooman, whatcha got there"


"nom nom nom nom nom nom"


"gonna eat them all, not gonna share, nom nom nom nom"


"Muuuuuuuum Boomer ate all the noms, can I have some more pleeeez"


"yaaay nom noms all for me"




"have we been cute enough for the pics, can we go and play now?"


Now lets see if I can get some pictures of Hunter and Gracie

Sleepy, hot , Hunter


"I am not going to smile"


And now for some of Gracie

Errrr shes a bit fast, will this blurry one do?


No? ok what about one where she appears to have lost a leg?


or a close up?


Oh well I did manage to get a couple of the tiddly Gracie baby 

One where I pinned her down so she couldn't dash off


One where I trapped her in a corner so she couldn't dash off


And one with an added a can of coke to show just how diddy she really is 


Hope you liked them, and aren't you glad I didn't include all the tail, ear, bum and feet shots that didn't make the cut :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww they are great pictures, How cute is Monkee, and little Gracie - she should go on TV advertising


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for these great pics TDM and they are all gorgeous! Our gang have been biting the hosepipe and there was water everywhere, but we had great fun!!!


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Awww they looked like they had a great time.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

aww they are all beautiful, love seeing them up to their antics, so funny :laugh:


----------

